
Double-Stranded RNA Activated Caspase Oligomerizers May Treat Most Viruses - aurelian15
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dracos-may-be-an-effective-cure-for-viral-diseases
======
awinter-py
Yikes. I'm not a biologist but just treating this as a systems problem -- if
you introduce a change that triggers apoptosis when a cell comes into contact
with viral DNA, does that mean that the virus that evolves to attack that
would make the whole body melt at once.

